# High rise clusters, not CBD



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

London's:

*by El Greco*









*by SE9*


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty much ALL of Seoul is a high-rise cluster, literally hundreds upon hundreds.

Other Chicago area ones, in addition to those already listed, would be Hyde Park and Evanston.


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nairobi, Kenya:

(detached from the well-defined CBD)


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Pretty much ALL of Seoul is a high-rise cluster, literally hundreds upon hundreds.

Other Chicago area ones, in addition to those already listed, would be Hyde Park and Evanston.

Hyde Park









Evanston (in the distance)


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

South Florida (mostly condos)


----------



## JBOB (Aug 26, 2005)

Univercity City in West Philly at 7500 feet.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

More Hong Kong 

From hkskyline and gakei

West Kowloon Reclamation



















Wong Nai Chung and Happy Valley


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Boston has three other cluster besides Downtown:

Longwood Medical Area:









Back Bay Area:









South Boston Waterfront:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Boston is one of the few major US cities where the tallest buildings are not on a CBD.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Minneapolis has two major non-CBD (suburban) concentrations of high-rise development, as follows:

1. I-494 Corridor (Bloomington/Edina.Eden Prairie, MN): a suburban linear edge city extending approximately 8 miles from the Airport/Mall of America to Eden Prairie (Highway 212). This corridor includes over 10 million sf of office space and approximately 12,500 hotel rooms. High-rises are primarily office towers (tallest is 26 stories-8500 Normandale lakes), although there are several hotels in the 15-20 story range.
Transit usage is limited.

2. I-394 Corridor: another major suburban corridor extending from Hwy 100 to I-494 in the west suburbs of Mpls (St. Louis Park, Golden Valley, Minnetonka). This area includes approximately 8 million square feet of office space, plus a few major hotels. The area includes corporate campus for General Mills, and several other companies.

Of course there's also downtown St. Paul


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima

CBD-San Isidro

































Secondary CBD- Cercado

































Other skylines
El Golf de San Isidro

















Miraflores and Costa Verde

















































Camacho

















Ancon









Jesus Maria


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

omg, hong kong is intense, seriously. I can't believe how close shenzen is, i can totally make out the skyline from the vantage point in Hong Kong where the picture was taken. Insane.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Besides downtown.....Albuquerque has 5 high-rise clusters. Uptown, the area around the Int. Airport (almost entirely hotels), the East Central Corridor (mostly banks and residential towers), Journal Center.....a huge mixed use area with office towers, hotels, and residential scrapers. And the under-construction CBD of Rio Rancho...a large suburb.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

This is Croydon in South London. They are planning a 180m skyscraper for the centre of this cluster:


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Miami has a whole bunch of them (not necesarily a good thing):

Here is the Sunny Isles/Aventura area about 12 miles north of the CBD featuring 100+ highrises including several 500+ feet (150+meters):

















Of course there is also Miami Beach's 300 or so highrises as well:

















Plus there are the clusters of Coral Gables, Dadeland (Kendall), Coral Way, Coconut Grove, North Bay Village, Key Biscayne, Edgewater/Wynwood/Arts District, Blue Lagoon, Deering Bay, and the Civic Center area. Thats just Miami-Dade County. Broward and Palm Beach (also in the MIami Metro) has numerous highrise clusters outside of their CDB's as well, in both cases the tallest buildings in each county are located outside of a downtown area.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> This is Croydon in South London. They are planning a 180m skyscraper for the centre of this cluster:


never saw this. where it is


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

^^

Croydon is towards the South:


----------



## Hecago (Dec 1, 2005)

Chicago

(they are from Emporis so please click on the links.)

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/lv/?id=286700

http://www.emporis.com/en/il/im/?id=210799

"Continuation of downtown" my foot.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Toronto has hundreds but here is a nice one in North York, a borough of Toronto.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice skylines!


----------

